# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  دراجه فارس الصحراء

## احساس المطر

دراجة فارس الصحراء هي نتيجة التعاون المشترك بين مركز الملك عبــدالله الثاني للتصميم والتطوير وشركة روكون ( ROKON ) الأمريكية لصناعة الدراجات النارية ذات المميزات الملائمة للاستخدام على كافة أنـواع الأراضي الجبليـة والصحراوية والرملية والمخاضات المائية.


المميزات الفنية


أقراص فرملة أمامية وخلفية.
خزانات وقود وماء إضافية حسب الحاجة في الإطارات لزيادة مدى الآلية.
ضغط هواء منخفض في الإطــارات (3.5) باوند / انش لإعطاء قـدرة على المسـير على مختلف أنـواع الطرق الوعـرة.
خفيفـة الـوزن 94.3 كغم.
سهولة الاستخدام والصيـانة.
القدرة على اجتياز المخاضات المائية على ارتفاع 61 سم.
خزانات الوقـود:
الخزان الرئيسي (10) لتر.
الخزان الإضافي لكل إطار (9.46) لتر.
قدرة سحب عالية.
إمكانية تركيب عربة مجرورة (TRAILOR) 
إمكانية تحميل الدراجة على آلية أخرى بواسطة (WHEEL FREE CARRIER).


الاستخدامات


الاستطلاع على المواقع الأمامية شديـدة الوعورة.
تحميل الذخيرة والوقود والأرزاق وأي مهمات أخرى بواسطة العربة المجرورة (TRAILOR).
إمكانية استخدامها لغايات الصيد.

المواصفات الفنية


الحجم والأبعاد:
الطول: 2007 ملم.
العرض: 787 ملم.
الإرتفاع عن المقعد: 762 ملم.
الإرتفاع عند المقود: 1067 ملم.
الفراغ الأرضي: 381 ملم.
الجنط: 12 إنش أو 15 إنش ألمنيوم.
الإطارات: 90, 5 x 15 أو 8 x 12 تيوبلس.
المسافة بين محاور دوران العجلات: 1295 ملم.
عمق الخوض: 610 ملم.
الوزن: 3, 94 كغم.

المحرك


اسطوانة واحدة ذات أربعة أشواط باستخدام التبريد الهوائي.
سعة المحرك: 172 سم2
قدرة المحرك: 6,6 حصان
على سرعة 4000 دورة / دقيقة

الوقود 


بنزين عادي

صندوق التروس


محول عزم يدوي ثلاث غيارات
الغيار الأول: صفر – 16 كم / ساعة.
الغيار الثاني: صفر – 35 كم / ساعة.
الغيار الثالث: صفر – 74 كم / ساعة

استهلاك الوقود


أعلى معدل استهلاك للوقود: 7,1 لتر / ساعة.

قدرة الصعود


تستطيع الدراجة صعود مرتفع بزاوية ميلان 60%.

نظام الفرامل


يعتمد نظام الفرامل على أقراص أمامية وخلفية وتحكم بواسطة يد السائق

نظام الكهرباء


12فولت لبدء التشغيـل وإنارة الطريق.

----------


## ابو عوده

حلو :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## رضوان عبدالله

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

